# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  pandrive की समस्याएं

## vijay singh

सर मेरे लैप टॉप में सभी pandrive ओपन नही हो रहे है और फॉर्मेट भी नहीं हो रहे CMD से भी नहीं केवल pandrive को शो करता है मेमोरी नहीं बताता removable disk[E:] FAT32 दिखता है इसका कोई समाधान हो तो कृपया मुझे बताये मेरी id vijaysingh83773@gmail.com/vijaysingh198740@yahoo.com

----------


## pkpasi

मित्र आप विंडो बदल कर प्रयास करे

----------


## vijay singh

धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## vijay singh

सर मुझे अल्टीमेट ड्राइव इन्क्रीजर सॉफ्टवेयर की बहुत जरूत है अगर हो तो जल्दी दीजिये प्लीज

----------


## vijay singh

धन्यबाद मित्र

----------

